# Your single favourite pedal of all time?



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Fess up - what was your fave pedal/effect ever and what made it so?

Try to avoid ties, if possible...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Damned if I know.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I would have to associate a pedal with an amp. 

Dyna Red was my favourite with my CJ11
Keeley BD-2 was the best with my AMW39
MXR D+ 1975 is the best with my Moratto Marshall circuit.

All sound pretty bad with pretty much any fender amp.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Budda said:


> Damned if I know.


^^^Don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing, really, but somebody had to go first... 

Think mine is probably my old big box Rat - just sounds so good at the lower end of the gain range with any rig.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

gtone said:


> ^^^Don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing, really, but somebody had to go first...
> 
> Think mine is probably my old big box Rat - just sounds so good at the lower end of the gain range with any rig.


What are you playing it through? The rat was another one of my favs.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Rat sounds good with '70 Marshall JMP Small Box 50W (1987), '51 Fender Deluxe TV Front, '66 Fender Bassman, '69 Garnet Rebel, early '70's Garnet Lil Rock, '75 Fender SuperTwin, Vintage47 Supreme, '52 Valco Supreme, Winfield Cyclone. Like I said, virtually every amp/guitar combination I have it sounds good with...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

If cheating is allowed, then the Fractal FX8, if not, then there are quite a few i like but if i had to pick one, it would be the Strymon Mobius - simply because it does a lot of things really well (Chorus, Flange, Phaser, Vibe, Rotary, etc). I was using the Filter setting a few days ago and was amazed at what it does.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Wouldn't call it cheating - figured somebody would throw in a modeller or multi-effects unit at some point in time...


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Analogman Sunbender MK 1.5 fuzz. I love fuzz in general, but that one is my favourite. Buzzy and bright, a bit of low end cut to tighten things up, with the sundial you can do gated or saturated and dial in enough mids to sit up a bit in the mix. I also like that the fuzz knob is actually usable.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

All of them as soon as they are engaged, special fascination during the first week I own them


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Boss TU2. My ears suck at tuning. I hate not having my tuner on my board.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hummm, not easy but for what I do/play white face rat would be my pick.
Sounds goods with whatever amps or guitars I throw at it!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

My fave pedal of all time? Well, maybe not my favourite, but certainly the most useful...tuner.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I would say my old big box Fulltone '69. Got it a long time ago, and although I bought a whole lot of fuzzes, but the '69 is the one I always go back to.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

With the snow finally melting - and spring just weeks away (I hope, I hope, I hope), this will be my new favorite pedal for the next few months. I've got a lot of couch-sitting and beer-drinking to atone for. Sorry, not a single pedal, they come in pairs.










As for the other kind of pedal, if I could only have one on my board, it would be a tuner.

I get 98% of my tones out of my amps. Gain pedals are just added on to those base sounds for accents or punctuation. And mod effects I could live without if I had to, I think of them as coloring my basic black-and-white sound. I could live with b&w if I had to, but everything I do sounds like shite if I'm not in tune.

For gain-type pedals, I prefer OD's to distortions probably 10:1. My fave in that area is the Timmy. Has been for quite a while now.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> With the snow finally melting - and spring just weeks away (I hope, I hope, I hope), this will be my new favorite pedal for the next few months. I've got a lot of couch-sitting and beer-drinking to atone for. Sorry, not a single pedal, they come in pairs.
> 
> View attachment 60009


Just can't bring myself to switch to being clipped in. The aptly named (for this thread) Wah Wah from Kona is my preference (year round!)-










As for guitar pedals... for me they are like potato chips, I can't have just one!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

gtrguy said:


> Just can't bring myself to switch to being clipped in. The aptly named (for this thread) Wah Wah from Kona is my preference (year round!)-


Nah, after the first couple of falls (in my case, embarrassing ones at stoplights), it becomes second nature to kick out instead of pull up. And you start getting power out of your upstroke.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

gtrguy said:


> Just can't bring myself to switch to being clipped in. The aptly named (for this thread) Wah Wah from Kona is my preference (year round!)-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These make a terrible sound when they scrape your shin.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

vadsy said:


> These make a terrible sound when they scrape your shin.


Nope... I make a terrible sound when they hit my shin! I've been clipped in for years after a few bad shin hits!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KV242 (Jan 6, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> With the snow finally melting - and spring just weeks away (I hope, I hope, I hope), this will be my new favorite pedal for the next few months. I've got a lot of couch-sitting and beer-drinking to atone for. Sorry, not a single pedal, they come in pairs.
> 
> View attachment 60009
> 
> ...


I second what ^H/D^ said above. 99.9%. (I have no association with any bicycle. The rest is true. Beer and couch included.)


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Timmy. Others come and go but the Timmy pedal remains a constant on my board.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Tarbender said:


> Timmy. Others come and go but the Timmy pedal remains a constant on my board.


Thanks for un-hijacking this thread and bringing it back on track - appreciate it...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Timmies are really popular!
Never tried one but did played a RC Boost for some time. It was good for boosting a rat but nothing stellar by itself.
Wich amps are you using with your Timmy, guyz?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Timmy for me too! I keep trying a gabillion different solutions to get tube amp breakup at sane volumes, but in the end I always come back to the Timmy. It's funny this thread came up today, because I just spent this afternoon thinking I had finally come up the the ultimate no pedal solution for dirt. That solutions sounds amazing, but I thought "let's a/b it with the Timmy." Dammit, it is basically identical!!!! It happens every time I try something new (attenuator, master volume mod, different pedal etc).

I have used a Timmy on a host of Traynor and Garnet stuff. I didn't love it with non tweed Fenders, but almost everything else is very nice.

TG


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Tarbender said:


> Timmy. Others come and go but the Timmy pedal remains a constant on my board.














Sent from my other brain.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

TC Polytune (big/mini) and the Tone bakery Creme Brûlée.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a TC Helicon GTX at the moment and so far it's my favourite. Guitar and voice.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

My favourite is the Diamond Memory Lane Jr..

My main three overdrive pedals are the Timmy, Gain Changer and SL Drive. I only use one or two at a time.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> Nah, after the first couple of falls (in my case, embarrassing ones at stoplights), it becomes second nature to kick out instead of pull up. And you start getting power out of your upstroke.


And you never want to go back to being unclipped. That was my experience. I went so far to put the old chrome toe clips on my commuting bike because I was tired of clip clopping across the parking lot pavement in my cycling shoes and wanted to wear some running shoes for those rides. 

As with guitars, amps, and pedals, to each his/her own.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Diamond Memory Lane 2 hands down. Only pedal I've ever regretted selling and I'd buy it again if I had the chance and wasn't broke at the same time


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Duplicate BS


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Boss BD-2 Bluesdriver. It was the first pedal I bought and the only one that I've never thought about replacing. It does one thing very well.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Probably an Ernie Ball volume pedal, though I've had other brands including John Bellone, George Dennis, Boss, and a variety in multi-fx units.

Might have said Cry Baby.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Ti-Ron said:


> Timmies are really popular!
> Never tried one but did played a RC Boost for some time. It was good for boosting a rat but nothing stellar by itself.
> Wich amps are you using with your Timmy, guyz?


Primarily my Mesa LSS, but I've used it with most everything else from b/f fenders to my YBA-1 to my Vox and 5E3 builds. If you've got an amp that likes pedals, even just tolerates them, the Timmy will work for you. 

It is a very transparent OD with no voice of it's own and not tons of gain. The tone controls operate differently than most others in that they cut rather than boost the band as you turn them cw. And the bass control is before the gain stage (allowing you to reduce flubbiness) while the treble control is post gain, allowing you to dial out excess noise, hiss and icepickiness. The best non-pedal pedal out there. If you like your amp's tone, it just adds a subtle goose to it.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

My Mesa Tone Burst is a pedal that I keep wired in, at arms reach, along with the Peterson Strobo Stomp Classic. These are my main and primary pedals, that I find useful in more ways than intended, or ever imagined (by me).


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

I found once by accident, that putting my digitech bad monkey in the effects loops made my amp sound awesome! I was doing the 4 cable thing and plugged in the wrong cable. 

If I wasn't so ashamed of having an OD in the effects loop I might even leave it there all the time. It does something great to the power tubes at low-medium gain setting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I wouldn't be embarrassed at all. It's rock and roll. There isn't supposed to be any rules.
Forget the haters.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmmm. Probably my Boss CE-2 chorus. I think it was the second pedal I ever bought. My trusty DS-1 being the first. I'd hate to give up either one, but my chorus would be the last to go if I needed to feed my family.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

I used these pedals with thick leather straps over the top of my foot to bike from Toronto to St. John's NFLD about 4 years back. Didn't fall over once from not being able to clip my shoes out in time... Love em!! 






gtrguy said:


> Just can't bring myself to switch to being clipped in. The aptly named (for this thread) Wah Wah from Kona is my preference (year round!)-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Oh, and for GUITAR pedals, my mid-80's Rat through my bia-crown era Hiwatt Custom 100.


----------



## Mark Larisma (Feb 15, 2016)

Timmy! I love my dirt and this pedal can do the blues to rock in one turn.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll put in the pedal that's been in the various reincarnations of my pedalboard ever since I got it. It's the Boss DC-3 Digital Dimension. I've tried replacing it with other chorus pedals but I've not found any that replicates the sound I get out of it.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> Diamond Memory Lane 2 hands down. Only pedal I've ever regretted selling and I'd buy it again if I had the chance and wasn't broke at the same time


And there is now one in the mail on its way to me


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The mail? You need to have it mailed from one side of the bridge to the other?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

mhammer said:


> The mail? You need to have it mailed from one side of the bridge to the other?


Discontinued, I had to beg @tomsy49 for his


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

gtone said:


> Fess up - what was your fave pedal/effect ever and what made it so?
> 
> Try to avoid ties, if possible...


There's no way I can avoid a tie--it also depends on favorite for what...
Which guitar/bass?
What song?
what setting/context?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

zontar said:


> There's no way I can avoid a tie--it also depends on favorite for what...
> Which guitar/bass?
> What song?
> what setting/context?


Admitting you have a problem is half the battle to a full recovery...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

gtone said:


> Admitting you have a problem is half the battle to a full recovery...


Well, often I play without any pedals...


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

zontar said:


> Well, often I play without any pedals...


Well that makes you all better then...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

gtone said:


> Well that makes you all better then...


Well, I can quit any time I want.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I just re-purchased a Basic Audio Tri-Ram fuzz. It's over the top. Love it.
Also, I just recently purchased an early 90's ProCo Rat. Also great


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@Morattoampshop is about to launch a pedal currently named "half watt rock". 

It's a super crazy distortion pedal that remains tight and has two preamps so to say. When using preamp A for drive it's like a light smooth overdrive / boost with lots of volume on tap. When using preamp B, it becomes a crazy distortion circuit that remains tough and tight all the way. Insane drive with character and spice. Gotta love it. 

He's deciding on Grafickworks and hopefully pricing it soon. I like it a lot.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

MXR Distortion +, I love the fuzz character it has.
Followed by Lovepedal OD11
I'd post a pic, but having issues with that.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Vick audio Tree of life for me, great great huge range from OD to Dist to Fuzz ..., huge headroom


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

metallica86 said:


> Vick audio Tree of life for me, great great huge range from OD to Dist to Fuzz ..., huge headroom


Yeah that's a really nice pedal. Sounds a fair bit like the OCD, but with a bit more low end and plays well with other pedals. Decent price, too.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes I didn't expect anything from it until plug in 1st time, I was like holy smoke ! it's covered all my OD and lead tone for more than a year now, never leave my board for sure.


I will pickup a MI Super Crunch box soon and my dirt will be covered for any type of amp


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> And there is now one in the mail on its way to me


Have you owned a V1?

I had both at one time. Both beat out to an ad999 (only setback being no modulation)


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Have you owned a V1?
> 
> I had both at one time. Both beat out to an ad999 (only setback being no modulation)


I have had both, I prefer the ML2. The lack of a tap tempo on the maxon makes it a no go for me.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

BYOC Mouse (Rat)
Snouse Black Box (Marshall Blues Breaker)
Boss CE-2

Those are the three "ones". Everything else that has come and gone (and likely will) is just "good enough", or not.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

My favorite is my Virtual Sound VS/XO Dual Overdrive. Covers everything OD from Blues to Metal. I'm pretty simple when it comes to effects. OD, EQ, Delay, and an amp pretty much covers it for my style. VS/XO sounds good in all 3 of my Amps (Blackstar, Blues Jr., Peavey Valveking).


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Boss Blues Driver. 
I have made the mistake of selling this pedal twice now. The third BD-2 I purchased was the waza craft version (BD-2W), I don't plan on making the mistake of selling it again.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

vokey design said:


> Boss Blues Driver.
> I have made the mistake of selling this pedal twice now. The third BD-2 I purchased was the waza craft version (BD-2W), I don't plan on making the mistake of selling it again.


How is the Waza better than the original? I know Wayne Krantz used one of them, maybe the original, for a long time.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

amagras said:


> How is the Waza better than the original? I know Wayne Krantz used one of them, maybe the original, for a long time.


Boss claims lots of changes from circuit design and better components but they have to justify the price difference so who knows. 
The reviews I have seen tend to compare the Waza to a Keeley modded BD-2. The added switch gives you more low end and a bit more gain. I have never had the regular and the waza at the same time so I can't say one is better, they are both great.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a Boss ROD-10 which is 5 different overdrive/distortion circuits in one half-rack package. Two of the overdrives are very similar to the BD-2, consisting of discrete op-amps. Decent-sounding.

The Waza series may or may not sound "better" than the original. Matter for debate. What is not debatable, though, is that they add several additional "personalities" via the little slide switch, that are not available on the originals.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

My most useful pedal is my Effectrode PC-2A Compressor. It's a Compressor, Boost, and Tube Buffer all in one.
It's the only guitar comp I've ever had that I forget is on. So it's _always_ on.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Love the PC-2A! Incredible compressor, boost and limiter. It's always on for single coils and I often use it with slide in limiter mode,.. the sustain goes on forever.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

...it's been off for 48 hours but I can still hear it sustaining.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I really love my Box of Rock OD an distortion pedal but I think I love my 616 Ekko analogue delay pedal. It's spectacular when playing Pink Floyd. I love to just fool around with this pedal. I can make it pretty much do anything I want to. With the mod, speed and depth knobs I can make it sound like an ambulance, a flock of seagulls, pretty much anything I can think of.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Can we choose one from each category? 

Some favorites are Dr Scientist CosmiChorus, Brigadier and the Gain Changer.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

El Capistan. If I had to choose and stay with just one, it would be the El Cal delay.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

A vast myriad of pedals mentioned,

A virtual smorgasbord! 

I am taking my pedals to rehearsal tonight! I am already bouncing off the walls excited! 

My son is my chauffeur tonight but if I had to take the GO train then it's a pain in the ass to carry them from Union to Front and Sherborne as well as my guitar.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Strymon Flint.

But I don't have it anymore.  Sold it and replaced it with two other pedals that replaced each half. But as a single pedal... killer!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Good old Crybaby.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> __________


Same here.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> __________


Same here.


----------

